

FCC Comment Page Buckles To Its Knees After John Oliver Asks Everyone To Comment - bane
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/276zwk/fcc_comment_page_buckles_to_its_knees_after_john/

======
bane
I linked to the reddit discussion because I found it better than the link to
techdirt. Especially the call to action.

